# Will it fit ?



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys . I am wondering if a Scrambler 500 Motor will fit in a Express 400L's frame with out any modifications .. My dad wants a 500cc 4 stroke and I know the scrambler is a chain drive along with his express is .. Does anyone know .. Its got me thinking ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmm... Its possible. Might have to fab some new mounts if they don't line up.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well im willing to do that at this point is it worth any gain or just not mixing gas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno... I guess it depends on how much more reliable the 500 is compared to the motor in the 400L. Why not just ride the scrambler if its in working condition?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The scrambler is beyond working condition .. no electrcial etc .. Just a motor and frame ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ah... hmm.. No struts? b/c I could use some parts haha..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well let me get it first.. if it does ill let you know . po425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

word.


----------

